# ie läd bilder nicht in cache!



## VillaiN (31. Mai 2002)

also ich hab eine website erstellt und der internet explorer läd bei jeder site die gfx neu und nimmt sie nicht aus dem cache woran kann das liegen? (bei netscape funzt es)

---> die site <---


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. Mai 2002)

bei mir gehts,auch wenn der speed lahm ist


----------



## Pencil (22. Juli 2002)

und wie kann man das nun behebn, das er net aussen cache  lädt?

hope you help

;((


----------



## aquila (22. Juli 2002)

*?*

Was willst du jetzt? Das er es aus dem Chache nimmt oder nicht...

Ein bisschen wiedersprüchlich deine Aussagen...


----------



## SirNeo (23. Juli 2002)

Wenn du nicht in den Cache speichern möchtest must du folgendes in den Head einfügen

```
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
```


----------



## Pencil (23. Juli 2002)

cool
thx

you helped

;-)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. Juli 2002)

*Re: ?*



> _Original geschrieben von aquila _
> *Was willst du jetzt? Das er es aus dem Chache nimmt oder nicht...
> 
> Ein bisschen wiedersprüchlich deine Aussagen... *



das waren zwei verschiedene anfragen von zwei verschiedenen benutzern!


----------



## Pencil (24. Juli 2002)

*Re: Re: ?*



> _Original geschrieben von gouraud _
> *
> 
> das waren zwei verschiedene anfragen von zwei verschiedenen benutzern!  *




ooops

sry, naja mir wurde ja trotzdem geholfen

you helped

;-)


----------



## aquila (24. Juli 2002)

sorry war mein fehler hab zuwenig geschaut!!...


----------

